# Hey everyone vote for my awesome tshirt!



## FrumpyWatkins (Jan 10, 2008)

This design will change your life! Vote 10 for victory!!!
http://www.artevist.com/index.php/contests/submission_detail/2541_the_iraq_oil

Thanks for helping me out everybody!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 26, 2008)

i looked. it's a kinda cool shirt. but it only makes sense in Red.


----------



## Labea (Feb 27, 2008)

i think the black makes sense cause of the oil.


----------



## Labea (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah, i was trying to vote awhile ago but didnt want to fill out all that shit.


----------



## Clit Comander (Mar 2, 2008)

pretty fucking awsome


----------

